
World failing to meet all biodiversity goals, says UN - CarCooler
https://www.france24.com/en/20200916-un-biodiversity-report-countries-failing-to-meet-all-aichi-targets
======
ecf
Isn’t it astounding how much humanity has fucked the planet in like two
centuries of industrialization?

Such a great outlook to have on life and I’m not even out of my 20s yet.
Thanks, previous generations.

